# Fotogalerie mit Warenkorb gesucht



## cochin (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Fotogalerie, die auch noch einen Warenkorb mit drin hat. Hat vielleicht jemand einen guten Tip?
Vielen Dank + Gruß,
Cochin


----------



## gtruemper (1. März 2007)

Hi, 

schau dir mal gallery2 an.
http://www.gallery2.org/


----------

